# Heart Surgery



## Double H (Mar 1, 2008)

Thump-thump.

1. J.S., student






2. 





3.





4.





5. J.S. cutting lungs from esophagus





6. A.G. eating heart (he totally surprised me when he started biting into it, as his teacher I should have stopped him, but the damage was done and my finger just wouldn't stop clicking)


----------



## Puscas (Mar 1, 2008)

I like a bit of heart and blood, but maybe not everybody. This is probably not the right category for this fun series and a warning in the title would be a good idea. 


but it looks like you had fun!






pascal


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 1, 2008)

So where did the hearts come from? are they human? why were they doing this....Great images though just so curious now


----------



## Kentanner11 (Mar 1, 2008)

/\ +2 

I would move this into the darkside gallery. 

Really creative!


----------



## cameramike (Mar 1, 2008)

with out a doubt an interesting set of pictures... i too am wondering though about what the heart was and why they were doing this


----------



## Double H (Mar 1, 2008)

Pig hearts. They are just like human hearts. The lungs and stuff are also pig.


----------



## Double H (Mar 2, 2008)

*(th)bump*


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 2, 2008)

The first few are really interesting to look at. Didn't think the aorta was sooo wide! But him biting into that raw heart ... is a "tad" gross, I should say... Ugh. ale:

So what class was it?
I know my son had to dissect a pig's heart in school (biology) several years ago.


----------



## Double H (Mar 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> The first few are really interesting to look at. Didn't think the aorta was sooo wide! But him biting into that raw heart ... is a "tad" gross, I should say... Ugh. ale:
> 
> So what class was it?
> I know my son had to dissect a pig's heart in school (biology) several years ago.



I teach Visual Communications at a Vocational technical school - juniors. I thought it would be interesting to have the kids do some studio stuff with a very different kind of subject. The last shot, he totally surprised me when he started ripping into the heart. I can shove my thumb into the aorta with much room to spare. My friend is in the medical field and gets pigs parts for our nursing program to dissect. I make sure I get the leftovers. The lungs are very spongy and soft, but the heart is a very firm muscle.


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 2, 2008)

gross but cool!


----------

